# 2009 halloween card exchange



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm in.

Was good last year.

I'm in till i receive too many requests.

Think i stopped at 13 last year.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm in!! this was fun!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Anyone who wants a card from the netherlands and is willing to send one to the netherlands as well can PM me to exchange addresses.
I really enjoyed sending and receiving the cards last year!
Vamps I already have your address from the other forum. You still have mine too right?

MsM


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm in!! Florida... card exchange with anyone, all states


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

bethene , meeps and omg dan i got you guys address from last time.. if you dont have mine just pm me and ill send it again! =) Dan hopefully you'll get yours this time around!!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT... Let,s go haunted...


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I would love to exchange with anyone. I got into card making this year & already have 20 hand made cards ready to go.


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

Count me in as well, though I would like to keep it in the states.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

( I would love to exchange with anyone. I got into card making this year & already have 20 hand made cards ready to go. )

Halloween Princess
I already have 50 cards ready too....


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

Count me in... from anyone, I was too late last year!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

geeez we got pushed back majorly on the board. I know its a little early but i know more of you want to join in with the car exchange. Its alot of fun. and you have 3 months to make or buy your cards.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in! 
Last year was definately fun getting halloween cards throughout October


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm in too...I love doing this...would like to exchange about 15 or so...maybe more !


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

This sounds great! Count me in too! I'm in Canada but don't mind sending to the US!


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

count me in send a pm and we can exchange addresses


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just giving this a bump !!


----------



## mamawof2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, I am definitley in.


----------



## clockwerk (Aug 12, 2008)

Very cool, I'm in too! PM me your addy and I will return mine!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey everyone! 

I am in again this year,and I am willing to send outside the us,I very much enjoyed recieveing cards last year!! pm me if you would like one


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

bump in the night!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

did you say..........BUMP!...lol


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Who was the one last year who sent that really cool card with the confetti in it? I want to make sure she's on my list again haha


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

If it isn't to late, you know I am in...


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Hay,
Add me to the list. It sound like fun.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

confetti in it? ... Hummmmmmmm Nice


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

wasnt it tish that did the confetti?


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I really enjoyed sending and receiving cards last year so I'm definatly interested in exchanging cards with as many people as possible. It's always so fun


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

runswithvampires said:


> wasnt it tish that did the confetti?


I didn't have tish on my list...that is her forum name right? lol But maybe she did confetti too 

Meeps


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I know I put some cute confetti in some of the ones I made last year but I got one or two that had confetti in them from other people also. I also got the kewl vellum poem from Maureen Perez that hangs on my computer desk giving me something to look forward to all year long


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

The confetti was not me, well, because, I didn't get any out last year  I ended up getting overwhelmed and didn't get any out. I still have my list of addresses though and I'm already starting to dig out cards I bought last year, so be on the lookout in your mailbox the next couple months.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hell, I might send two to make up for last year and since I went overboard buying cards on clearance after Halloween.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

ohh see i have tish on my list..hmm ok i looked through my cards and it had to be either magicbean or veecat.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Since I did not do this last year I just want to see if I am on the right page here. I was planning on sending the cards out in the U. S. 1st week of October. The ones out of the U.S. I was going to send in middle of September. ( When I send thing to France I know it takes 4 weeks to get there so I want to make sure everyone has mine before October 31.) Is this basicaly what everyone else is doing?


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Skullie said:


> Since I did not do this last year I just want to see if I am on the right page here. I was planning on sending the cards out in the U. S. 1st week of October. The ones out of the U.S. I was going to send in middle of September. ( When I send thing to France I know it takes 4 weeks to get there so I want to make sure everyone has mine before October 31.) Is this basically what everyone else is doing?



Yeah pretty much. ill start sending mine out the last week of September so you'll have a while to enjoy and display them  but there's no deadline as to when you must send them. And if anybody has issues later and can't send there cards out just let us know. a lot of cards will get lost i guarantee you that. i know a lot of mine did!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Skullie said:


> ( When I send thing to France I know it takes 4 weeks to get there so I want to make sure everyone has mine before October 31.) Is this basicaly what everyone else is doing?


4 weeks!?!

That's insane, must be France's postal system as a card from IL to the UK in last year's exchange took 3 days to get me.

And the most time it's ever taken to receive something via standard USPS has been 6 days, and i've been sending & receiving for 8 years now.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I got all my cards last year and I believe all my receipients received theirs as well.
I know that Datura (france) and Scottishscarer (scotland) both had problems with cards getting lost. Especially when we did the christmas card exchange.

And where is FRENCHIE?? she started the whole thing last year!

MsM


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

wow 4 weeks is a long time to take to get mail to people geesh.

I have sent requests for address to everyone who has posted above me so far. If you didn't get a pm from me and you'd like to exchange cards then please feel free to pm me I'd love to exchange cards with you.

If you haven't joined up for the card exchange please do it's a great deal of fun. Btw don't forget to pm me I would love to exchange cards with everyone else too 

-Ren


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Oooh, I want to get in on this. I can exchange with anyone, anywhere.


----------



## clockwerk (Aug 12, 2008)

bump, anyone?


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I think it was VeeCat that put in the confetti in the card that I recieved  Just looked at my list from last year.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Bump! Bump!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

bump 4mee!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

I do believe it was veecat...and by the way BUMP!!!


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm gonna check the price of postage for Cards to Overseas as money is a little tight at the moment.... 
all being fine consider me in! 
sounds like a fun thing to keep up the excitement of the Halloween countdown!

plus I'd love to see random things from all over the world! 


ps: just to double check home-made cards are fine? - i'll probably photoshop something twisted


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Home made cards are fine. Last year I received several homemade cards along with stardard cards. Personally I sent home made cards to people on my list because I couldnt find any standard ones. Not a pretty site lol Card makng is not my cup of tea. After halloween last year, I found some pretty cool looking standard cards so that's what I"ll be sending out this year.
In Holland it costs 92 euro cent to send to the US and Canada and 75 cents to send to europe.

MsM


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

All of my cards last year were homemade and they were so much fun to make. I can't wait to do it this year.  I'm already planning a card making day with a friend of mine. It should be loads of fun.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

that's the fun of it all seeing all that everyone can come up with making there own cards. my cards are all home made. home made or store bought its all good.


----------



## Darkfaith (Jun 1, 2009)

oohhhh this will be better than recieving xmas cards...i'm in i'm in...i'm in australia but will send overseas. pm addys if you want to exchange.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

bump for you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bump, bump


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Did I hear Bump??


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

second bump


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm in... anyone , anywhere. Sounds like fun!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i have 23 people on my list.. i will take 6 more who want to exchange cards with me! =)


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

bump.........


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm already looking through websites and at stamp sets anticipating making cards. If you haven't pm'd me and would like to exchange cards please send me a message with your mailing information. I love doing this it will be so much fun


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I was just checking to see if bought enough cards last year for everyone on my list!
I'm off for the next few days so plan on doing some shopping and picking up more if needed.

MsM


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

so MsM do u have enough cards or will u have to go get more or make some?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Make some?? hahaha Last year before halloween, I couldn't find any cards that would pass as halloween cards. I did however find some cool 3D stickers and stuff. But even the coolest 3D stickers can't help someone with no card making talent lol
So, I'll be buying this year. Hopefully there are still some around that I saw last year after halloween 
I'm 5 short of what I need.

MsM


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

ok I have already mailed out 9 cards.. woohoo I am on top of my game.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> ok I have already mailed out 9 cards.. woohoo I am on top of my game.


Geez you already mailed some out???? isn't it alittle early still?


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I whant mailed some too.... I love it... Early ..No never early for Halloween...


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I think we should have halloween every month just my opinion  what the heck christmas too 

I'll probably send mine out towards the end of September if I can hold off that long I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm looking forward to sending and receiving cards! Woohoo!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm in. Would love to give and receive Halloween cards.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

My turn to do the bump!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am so excited. One of m other hobbies is card making. I am part of an online forum and we to card exchanges. I am hosting a Halloween themed ones so I'll have tons of great handmade ones. It may be hard to part with some of them though because these ladies make amazing cards.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wait, let me check my list.....YES, you are on it....lucky for me


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I am in too. I already have 23 people on my list, some of you are on it. If
anyone else wants one pm me your address and I'll pm you mine.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Woohoo! I received my first Halloween card from TheGothicPrincess. Its a wonderful handcrafted card. Thank you Gothic Princess--I PM'd you too. I need to work on how I'm going to display my cards. I'm also thinking of trying to make cards to send, but I haven't made a card since I was a kid, so we'll see how that's going to work out!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

someone should make a list of who's in and post it on the front page... I have 9 people total and I really don't feel like looking through 8 pages and figure out whos all in and what not....


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

Count me in, sounds like lots of fun!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I have 9 on my list.
Have room for one more 
PM me if you are interested in sending and receiving a card to/from the Netherlands.

MsMeeple


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Halloweeeiner said:


> someone should make a list of who's in and post it on the front page... I have 9 people total and I really don't feel like looking through 8 pages and figure out whos all in and what not....


How do you post to the front of a thread? I would be willing to put together a list. I know some people only want to exchange within the US or have a limit on how many they can send.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

*current list of people on card exchange*

Heres everyone that has signed up for the card exchange this year. i think everyone on the list is open for anywhere in the us or overseas.

halloween princess
Spirit in the night
Clock werk
liuoliveria
omgdan
msmeeple
tish
julianne
halloweeenier
ciders
the gothic princess
gothikren
clarec
wicked vampyre
the halloween goblin
bethene
skullie
creepy cathy
catzilla
lilshedevil
scry
dark faith
runzwithvampires
hoflyloster
Frenchy


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Don't forget me. I got left off the list.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> Don't forget me. I got left off the list.


sorry hun! Put you up there on the list. you and halloweeenier have the same avatar so i get confused.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you TheGothicPrincess!! got my card! loved the skulls on it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you, runswithvampires, for the list of folks signed up! now to check who I have and don't have!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

thnx for the card gothicprincess I got mine today it was cute and I love the message inside


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

Just a quote note to those that have sent me their addresses, i'll be sending mine today and hopefully get your cards sent soon as I'm over the oceans and whatnot 

I've got room for about 4-5 more card exchanges 

oh and bump!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am glad everyone got there cards and liked them. Since I am currently starting to set up my haunt, it was best for me to go ahead and get them mailed on out.


----------



## HallowOhio (Sep 13, 2007)

Count me in! I can send as many cards as I get addresses! Woohoo


HallowOhio


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I've been looking through different things for card ideas and see some pretty good ideas


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Forgot me on the list too


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

I haven't been here a lot this year but i just catched this thread and i will send card to the people i had the address from last year and as i am late i do not expect to receive any but just the fun to send some will do the job for me will send them later will wait to see something different from last year . If new people want one just pm me your address and i will ad to the list.

Frenchy


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Heres everyone that has signed up for the card exchange this year. i think everyone on the list is open for anywhere in the us or overseas.

halloween princess
Spirit in the night
Clock werk
liuoliveria
omgdan
msmeeple
tish
julianne
halloweeenier
ciders
the gothic princess
gothikren
clarec
wicked vampyre
the halloween goblin
bethene
skullie
creepy cathy
catzilla
lilshedevil
scry
dark faith
runzwithvampires
hoflyloster
Frenchy


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

OHHHH! i'M IN i'M IN!!

I really loved getting cards last year! PM me allll you want!!! I'll send anywhere!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

frenchy said:


> I haven't been here a lot this year but i just catched this thread and i will send card to the people i had the address from last year and as i am late i do not expect to receive any but just the fun to send some will do the job for me will send them later will wait to see something different from last year . If new people want one just pm me your address and i will ad to the list.
> 
> Frenchy


FRENCHY!!! Where have you been? I asked about you earlier in the thread. It just didn't feel like a card exchange without you!
I was planning on sending you one anyway 

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> OHHHH! i'M IN i'M IN!!
> 
> I really loved getting cards last year! PM me allll you want!!! I'll send anywhere!


You are on my list too Mistress. A little goblin helped me out by giving me your new address 

MsM


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> You are on my list too Mistress. A little goblin helped me out by giving me your new address
> 
> MsM


hehe what a sweetie! Well I lost all my addys since the move.....everyone will have to send their addresses to me again. Sorry!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Heres everyone that has signed up for the card exchange this year. i think everyone on the list is open for anywhere in the us or overseas.

halloween princess
Spirit in the night
Clock werk
liuoliveria
omgdan
msmeeple
tish
julianne
halloweeenier
ciders
the gothic princess
gothikren
clarec
wicked vampyre
the halloween goblin
bethene
skullie
creepy cathy
catzilla
lilshedevil
scry
dark faith
runzwithvampires
hoflyloster
Frenchy
hallowohio
misttress of the abyss


didnt mean to repost this.. but here it is anyways.. updated


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

What a great group of card givers!

Bump


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

bump  I'm so excited.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

if anybody else wants to join in you can join in anytime! There's no end date for this.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

just wanted to give this a bump so noone misses it since it's so much fun to give and recieve cards. It brightens your whole day.


----------



## clockwerk (Aug 12, 2008)

and another....bump


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone else? I am finishing my cards right now. Don't worry, I'll make extras for those who join later. 

I am also making a set of cards for my reapee's package so they can send cards too (whether on the card exchange or to friends and fam).


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, this ended up on page 2 very quickly!! So heres a big ole' bump!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

If I missed any one who wants to exchange cards, let me know, !! oh, yeah, and 
*BUMP!!!!!*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

gona give this another bump


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Add me into the mix!!
Thanks!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I spent Saturday night making cards with my friend for the exchange and I'm so excited. It was lots of fun, and I still have lots more to make.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I can still do more cards. Anyone else want to PM me? Come on now, don't be shy!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OOOOOHHHH ! That bump hurt!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

*cards*

I hope I haven't missed my opportunity! I'm in Georgia and I'm willing to send out cards to anyone who wants them. Also I wouldn't mind getting cards myself. This is the first year I really get to celebrate Halloween! Long story and doesn't belong here in this thread. Let me know I am willing to send anywhere! I would love to get cards from overseas myself!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

oohhh, I'm a scrapbooker - and we do card swaps all the time!! Didn't know you guys did them here too!! How exciting!! I'm in if it's not too late!!!

I'll make mine, when I make the 75 invites to our annual Halloween party! 

I'd love overseas ones too!! No problem to me, to mail one that way!!

How do I do this, just PM some peeps and ask if they will swap addy's with me?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Never too late =) Glad to see more people are joining in. Yep, just pm people that have posted they want to exchange & exchange addresses. I do card swaps on a card making forum as well.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey guys! Sorry if I have not replied to your PM's....I was off on holidays!

I might have room for a few more.....any takers??


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Heres everyone that has signed up for the card exchange this year. i think everyone on the list is open for anywhere in the us or overseas.

we got 3 new people on the list. update yours! =)

halloween princess
Spirit in the night
Clock werk
liuoliveria
omgdan
msmeeple
tish
julianne
halloweeenier
ciders
the gothic princess
gothikren
clarec
wicked vampyre
the halloween goblin
bethene
skullie
creepy cathy
catzilla
lilshedevil
scry
dark faith
runzwithvampires
hoflyloster
Frenchy 
si-cotik
bevann
tropical jewel
mistress of the abyss
Jen1984


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

runswithvampires said:


> Heres everyone that has signed up for the card exchange this year. i think everyone on the list is open for anywhere in the us or overseas.
> 
> we got 3 new people on the list. update yours! =)
> 
> ...


Vampi.......where am I?


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I have a total of 17 so far. I might want this to go up as high as 25. I'll just send in diffent time periods lol! So if anyone else wants a card from Canada......PM me!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

*more*

I can take a few more addresses if anyone wants to exchange!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Vampi.......where am I?


im sorry hun i thought you were already on there.. i probably took the first list i put up. I got you on there now... 


geez i have around 30 + people on my list.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I've got 26 right now. Haven't heard back from a few people I've PMd yet.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Well I have 14 from this thread plus 4 from another forum so I think I need to stop!

18 cards with 92 euro cent stamps = 16.50 euros which is 23 dollars just for the postage alone.

But you all are worth it  Can't wait to get all the cards! Last year was a blast getting all the cards. Really brightened my October!

MsM


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I only have about 8 addresses and willing to take on more if anyone else is interested.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I've gotten 3 requests - THANK YOU!!

I pm'd a few more, but I realize I'm late to the game and many of you may be "full" already, and I hate to ask you if you are.

So, if you can add me to your list, I'd love it, just pm me!


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Are most of you making your own cards or buying them? And if you're making them, how are you making them - I know some of you are scrapbookers and I wish I had that talent. Is anyone using card-making software? And when is everyone sending them? I have a lot of questions, don't I???


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Jen 1984,
I make my own cards but I am not scrapping it. You can do anything you want. Most of us are sending them out at the end of September.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Walmart had Halloween cards out this past weekend. That is what I will be sending out the end of Sept.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Skullie and creepycathy. 

I am in - sounds like fun!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

alright so i got impatient and i sent out my first batch of cards yesterday. I have another batch im gonna send out today. i have one more batch to send out and those are the ones that are out of the US ( you guys need special postage i think ) so i'll send those at the end of the month. 

And those of you that are late singing up don't sweat it if most of the people have a full list. Offer to send an E-card instead ( online card). 

I updated the list once more on page 11 i think with the newest sign up being Jen1984. If you still have room on your list for one more send her a PM. Or Jen feel free to PM anyone of us on the list. 

It doesn't matter what kind of card you send out whether its handmade store bought printed out as long as its Halloween related and that person gets one were all happy 

As for sending them out doesn't matter when you send them out as long as everyone gets them before Halloween. I would like everyone to enjoy their displayed cards for a while. 

Thanks again for everyone that has signed up for this years card exchange. It's been a real treat the past year receiving and exchanging cards with everyone!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I have 9 right now, will take a couple more if someone wants to - pm me!!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

This is gonna be quick as i don't have much time sadly.

As you may or may not have noticed i've been gone for a few weeks, real busy and struggling to find time to get on. Hopefully it'll calm down in september.

I have somewhere around 20 requests in my inbox already so if you've sent me a request, i *WILL* be exchanging cards with you.

But as of now i'm not accepting any more thanks, don't want to come back in a few days to 30.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I've got a few so far and sent requests out to quite a few. I'd rather not bug anyone that already has way too many, so if anyone still wants to add to their list, please pm me. And I'm willing to send overseas.

Thanks!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow Ms. Meeples that's a lot 92 euros a stamp....... makes me appreciate our prices more now.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Have you checked to see how much its going to cost to send mine to me? lol might be just as bad! You guys just have one or two that need to go overseas whereas ALL of mine have to go overseas! But that's ok its a small price to pay for the pleasure I get out of it 

Meeps


----------



## Haunty McSpooks (Jan 20, 2009)

OK Runswithvampires,
I know I'm a month late, and you've probably explained this all 6 or 7 times already, but am I too late to jump in this year? (I can sit on my hands until next year if that makes the most sense.)


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

You can exchange with me if you want Haunty....but I'm sure it's not too late.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

RunsWithVampires. Thank you I got my card today. I love it! I will be sending out cards end of September.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I also recieved my card today RWV thnx so much  I'll be sending mine out at the end of September/Beginning of October. Thanks so much.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Yay I'm glad you guys got your cards already! =)


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, I'm at 27 cards now! I think I'll take 3 more to make it an even 30 lol! 

I'll send mine in 10 card intervals so it can be more affordable to me. Expect my card to arrive starting mid-september!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

I would love to participate if anyone is still exchanging. PM me anyone who found this too late (like me) - Maybe we can get a second wave going???


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Static I sent you a message for card exchange. I'm up to 32 cards now, but happy to do that many because then I get make that many and I get that many back as well so I'm so excited.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

runswithvampires, I received your card today--I love it! Thanks so much. I spent today making some of my cards. Probably won't send them out till sometime in September though.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

StaticInMyHead said:


> I would love to participate if anyone is still exchanging. PM me anyone who found this too late (like me) - Maybe we can get a second wave going???


the last 4-5 people on the list just joined.. I know they are looking for people to add to there list. 

Heres everyone that has signed up for the card exchange this year. i think everyone on the list is open for anywhere in the us or overseas.


halloween princess
Spirit in the night
Clock werk
liuoliveria
omgdan
msmeeple
tish
julianne
halloweeenier
ciders
the gothic princess
gothikren
clarec
wicked vampyre
the halloween goblin
bethene
skullie
creepy cathy
catzilla
lilshedevil
scry
dark faith
runzwithvampires
hoflyloster
Frenchy
si-cotik
mistress of the abyss
bevann
tropical jewel
Jen1984 
staticinmyhead
changedreality


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

oh man you guys.. i just got back one of the halloween cards i sent out the address label must off fallen off so please if everyone i sent one out to can PM ( if you haven't already) and let me know you got it so i can figure out who's this card goes to. I have only sent cards out to those in the US only so far. Thanks


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll sign up and exchange cards if it's not too late!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

bump for those of you who are wanting to exchange cards.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I got all my cards on thursday. Now all I have to do is send them out!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm about half way done making mine I have 33 people on my list and I've got around 15 or so cards made. I think I need another card making scrapbook day.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

RWV, I got your card, thank you! Love the way you made the envelope,and the orange ribbon with the card! thank you!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think I have every one's addy on the list, but if I missed amyone, PM me!!
I won't be mailing until Sept. some time, in stages probably!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

RWV, I got home from vacation today & your card was waiting for me. So cute! Thank you.

Also wanted to let any new joiners know I am capping at 50 cards so I have room for 15 or so more. Don't hesitate to PM me if I don't beat you to it.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

RWV! I also recieved your card,very cute card,I was so excited when i recieved it,my kids who were visiting looked at me like i was nuts,ok so I did a little dance

Thank you again!

p.s anyone still wanting to exchange,pm me.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

This being my first time..i would love to do it as well....but also i prefer just states as well...


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

RWV I also got your card this weekend, it was toooo cute... I have already started my card shelf.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I can still do a few more cards. Any recent participants want to PM me?


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Alright i sent out my first batch of cards today. XoXo


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

has anybody else received my cards?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Not me but then you probably haven't sent mine out yet


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nope...havent received any yet. I'll be sending mine out the week of sept 22nd. I'm not scheduled to work the last twee weeks in sept so I'll have plenty of time to write them all out 

MsM


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i've only sent cards to those that were in the us first. I have yet to send the others since i will need different postage.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm in the US...but no cards for me yet...*sniff sniff* 

*goes to sit in her quiet corner, curled in fetal position on the floor, eyes glazed, mind two dimensions out of this world, repeating to herself over and over the creepy mantra: "must be patient....must be patient....must be*


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OK people you are jumping the gun here. Too early and you won't remember where you put them. LOL!!!
I have recieved two cards, one from "Gothic Princess" and one from "Runs with Vampires". Both Cards are as cute as can be.
Mine will be going out next week. I know you are inpatient but please allow the excitment to build. Ha Ha Ha Ha !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I got a card from TheGothicPrincess - thank-you - it's so cute! My 9 yr. old niece opened it with me and she decided to make cards, too. She told me to send them to "my people". So, you all might be getting 2 cards from me, depending on how many she makes!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I have recieved one card, from "Gothic Princess" I send my US cards today...


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

*comes out of corner and does happy dance* I got a card! YAY! From Creepy Cathy!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Don't panic if you haven't received cards yet. I will be sending my out of country ones mid September & the US ones October 1st.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

WooHoo another card! From CreepyCathy! I'm still working on mine. Gonna send out soon.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I also received my card from creepy cathy, thank you cathy!~~I won't be sending mine out til the end of september early october!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Dang....dont have CC on my list


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Ooooo I got mine today and I loved it thnx so much it looks just like my Binks on the front  Made me smile.

-Ren


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Thank you Creepy Cathy for your card!,recieved it yesturday,I have been sick,so it came at a perfect time and put a smile on my face,I will be sending my cards out at the end of sept.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

yay i just got my first card from creepy cathy. yay! Thank you!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

alright. I've had to do process of elimination since i've recieved 2 cards back so far b/c the freakin address labels fell off.

So I have mailed out to these following people and have not heard of there arrivals.

creepy cathy - you should of gotten yours by now since you in fl as well
Tish 
Halloweeenier 
Bevann
Jen1984

let me know if you got it. so i know who's card i got back in the mail and i can send it out again!

si-cotick, mrys. myers66, ghostess tropical jewel and catzilla I have not mailed your out yet! next batch those will be sent out.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

runswithvampires said:


> alright. I've had to do process of elimination since i've recieved 2 cards back so far b/c the freakin address labels fell off.
> 
> So I have mailed out to these following people and have not heard of there arrivals.
> 
> ...




sorry on the delay! got your card... thank you!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

*sent*

I sent out half my cards today. I will send out the rest next week after pay day. Hope you enjoy....I am a strict amature with this kind of thing, so they didn't turn out so good. Hopefully if I do it next year I will have gotten better supplies and better imaginations.


----------



## HallowOhio (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm going out card shopping tomorrow.... If anyone else want to exchange, message me!!!!


----------



## clockwerk (Aug 12, 2008)

Got your card yesterday, CreepyCathy! Totally made my day.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

I'd love to participate. I have last year, it was a blast!
If you want to exchange, message me.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

I would love to join in the fun, I will send cards anywhere


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

sending out my first batch tommarrow!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

VeeCat and lzrdsgal did anyone add you to their lists? If not, or you want more, you can PM me your addresses, I still have cards to do.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

VeeCat and lzrdsgal , you can PM me your addresses too. XoXo


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to liuoliveria, got your card yesterday, and thegothicprincess, got yours like 2 weeks ago haha.

I'll be sending mine out in the first week of oct. It's a lil harder to get them early in the UK, gotta order em in online.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Same here, mine will go out Sept 28th


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

VeeCat and lzrdsgal - I can still add a few more to my list too. If you would like to swap let me know.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I got my card from CreepyCathy last week. My 9 yr. old niece loves opening them with me - she has nicknamed herself "Halloween Queen" ha, ha! 

I will try to mail out my cards in a few weeks. If anyone wants to add me to their list, pm me!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

liuoliveira...I got your card today!!!! Thank you so much, it was great!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I just finished a stack of 40 handmade cards! I have 36 on my list so room for 4 more. Anyway else want to join & swap?


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I PM'd you all.

I'd love to add more on my list, so if you want to exchange
just drop me a message.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Si-cotik, I got your card today, thank you, you did a great job on it, I loved the little "door"!! It made my day!!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Just wanted to let you guys know that this group probably saved my neighbor's life.
I was off work today and was expecting a friend to stop by for a visit.
To kill some time, I decided to start addressing the halloween cards for this group.
While I was sitting at the kitchen table, I heard my neighbor fighting with her boyfriend.
It made me look up from the cards and I saw him begin to beat the crap out of her!
I immediately called the police and had to sit helpless by until they arrived while he continued to beat her senseless. When he finally rode off, she ran over to my house and I kept her inside till the police arrived. 
Its really kind of scary to think of what might have happened if I hadn't been sitting at the kitchen table addressing halloween cards when it happened.
I'm still shaking and having a problem getting the images out of my head.
I thought maybe sharing it might help.

MsM


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

oh MsMeeple!! How awful!! I am so glad you were there, it was meant for you to be home, so you could help this poor girl out. 

I hope she is done with him, and he leaves her alone now. So many like this, come back for more - I hope she has protection in case he tries anything else!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

geez meeps! That's crazy. I probably would of killed him my self if i ever saw that ,add him as a new halloween hanging prop in my front yard with dirt bag sign around his neck. at least shes ok now.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow, what a miracle that you happened to be sitting there. I hope your neighbor gets rid of the S.O.B and that he gets to do some time for that crime. You sure don't want a guy like that hanging around in your neighborhood.


----------



## Busterbryant (Sep 8, 2009)

I am new here  but im definitely willing to swap some cards with some people. Just pm if anyones interested to swap and i will send my info .


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks guys. The guy is still at large.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Just glad no one was SERIOUSLY hurt...physically I mean. Glad you were there for her. I know how scary it must have been. Gone through that (seeing someone else getting abused) myself.


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the card liuoliveira!! It made my day! 
WIll be sending mine out the end of the month!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

I got your card si-cotik!!! I LOVE IT! so cute the image on the front. I thought you were a boy..lol... its the name .. =)


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

MsMeeple, so sorry you had to go through that! That is crazy. Guess the universe knows where to put us at the right time even when we think we're doing something simple like making out cards.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Ms. M. It's wonderful that you were able to be there for her when she needed you, and you kept a level head and contacted the police. I am so glad that you were there at that time. I would like to say if he's still out there unapprehended make sure your home is locked up tight. I don't want to scare you, but if he does know you called them then he might be resentful of you, and I would hate for him to try to take it out on you. You did such a great thing. Stay safe and good luck to your neighbor. I know from experience how hard it is to get out of a situation like that.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah, I was a bit paranoid all night. 
Kept finding things in the kitchen to do in order to keep an eye out.
One positive result of that, is that the cards are all addressed now haha
Today I'm getting out of here  Going to distract myself with some SHOPPING!

MsM


----------



## Busterbryant (Sep 8, 2009)

Awsome i got a few people to make cards for now  
anyone else want to swap??

And, ive read most people are sending out late september is that the ideal time to send?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

If you need more to swap with Buster let me know I still have cards to make


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you livoliveria , and halloweeenier i recieved the halloween cards yesterday! =)


----------



## mamawof2 (Dec 7, 2007)

*cards*

Got my cards from Halloweeeiner and runs with vampires. Love them.  
They are hanging in my living room around my entrance way. 
Mailed mine out on Wednesday.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Got a card from liuoliveira!
Thank you, it really brought a big smile to my face.
And I love the envelope!

Haha, to everyone else, is it just me, or does your heart start to pound
at the thought of going to the mailbox and getting a card? I love the excitement
of seeing if I have one!


I'm still adding people to my list, so message me if you want to exchange!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I received cards from Halloweeeiner, mamawof2 & liuoliveira in the last couple days. Thank you all! I enjoy receiving them so much.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

halloween princess
Spirit in the night
Clock werk
liuoliveria
omgdan
msmeeple
tish
julianne
halloweeenier
cinders
the gothic princess
gothikren
clarec
wicked vampyre
the halloween goblin
bethene
skullie
creepy cathy
catzilla
lilshedevil
scry
dark faith
runzwithvampires
hoflyloster
Frenchy
si-cotik
mistress of the abyss
bevann
tropical jewel
Jen1984
staticinmyhead
changedreality 
mamawolf

Newly added

haunty mcspooks
christmascandy1
hallowohio
izrdsgal
busterbryant
Madame Turlock


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I received cards from Halloweeeiner and Halloween princess.. I love it...Thanks


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

your welcome everyone!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Still waiting to get one 
Maybe they'll all come at the same time and I'll come home to a PILE of cards waiting for me 

MsM


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Liuoliveria,I recieved my cad today! I also thought the envelope was cool and colorful


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Received a card from Liuoliveira today. Thank you, Thank you!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I want to join in the fun with exchanging cards. Send me a PM with your address and I'll send you mine. I love getting mail with my name on it (giggles)!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I got carded and reaped in the same day! Today I received three really great cards.

Thank you to my card senders: 

LiuOliveira: I love the card and confetti came pouring out! Cool envelope too.

Mamawof2: Really cute card and even foamy stickers (on the outside of the envelope even). I never would have thought to do that. I love it!

Bethene: Bet your sick of writing my address out! What a great card. I love the witch on the front!

I better get movin' and finish up my cards. I'm setting a deadline for myself of: By this Friday I better have mailed them out. The punishment? No more Halloween shopping for me! Oooh, I'm harsh!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

hey mamawof2 i got your card the other day! thank you!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Mamawof2, and liuoliveria, thank you so much for the great cars, I love coming home from work, and having a card there!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Walked to the mailbox to post my cards and when I got back there were two waiting for me!
Thanks Bethene and Halloween princess!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I sent out a big batch this afternoon. Still have to finish the rest so maybe those will go out tomorrow. This has been so fun!!!


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

I received cards from Liuoliveira and Halloween Princess today - thank you both SO MUCH!! Totally cheered me up and made my Day!!!! 

Hope you like my card as much as I liked yours!!!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Got 2 yesterday.

Thanks mamawof2 and halloweenprincess!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Halloween Princess and My Friend Betene for the Halloween card i was so happy to have them yesterday 
Frenchy


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I received my card from Bethene 2 days ago. Thank you so much, It brightened my day.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

have not sent mine out yet..but fear Not they r coming..soon!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Got another one today! Thanks mamawof2! The card looked like it traveled from the US via Irak and Afghanistan but will still identifyable in that bright orange envelope with the black cat on it!

Would be nice if they keep coming at one per day! haha

MsM


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

(bright orange envelope with the black cat on it!)

Hey..that is my envelope ???? Hahahahaha Msmeeple are you sure.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

You're welcome. & just so everyone knows, I sent the out of country ones a week ago & the US ones yesterday so those ones should start arriving soon.


----------



## Darkfaith (Jun 1, 2009)

just letting everyone know i will be sending my cards out the end of next week...going to finish making them this weekend


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

liuoliveira said:


> (bright orange envelope with the black cat on it!)
> 
> Hey..that is my envelope ???? Hahahahaha Msmeeple are you sure.


Yep I'm sure....unless YOU accidently wrote HER name and nickname on the return address haha
You two must think alike 

So.....I can expect another orange envelope with a black cat on it! Cool! You all need to stop making the envelopes so darn cute....having a problem throwing them away haha

MsM


----------



## clockwerk (Aug 12, 2008)

I've been meaning to post and thank everyone for the cards so far. I'm already losing track of which ones I received! liuoliveira, mamawof2 and bethene I received your cards recently and loved them all. Hopefully I haven't missed thanking anyone...I will have to check when I get home. I'm trying to think of some way to display them all.

Oh, and I should be mailing my cards out next week!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Loved my card from Cinders today! Thank you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got cards from halloween princess and cinders yesterday, thank you both so much, I loved them! this is fun, I agree with MsMeeples, one in the mail every day would be awesome
will sent the other half of mine out next week


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

yay i got m;y cards from bethene , cinders love he cut outs on your card !lol i actually just bought that same bat stamp the other day.hehe, and halloween princess.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I received a great card from Halloween Princess yesterday...I love it! Thank you.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I was too late for this last year and missed out! I'm totally in!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

List of all who is involved this year in halloween card exchange.




halloween princess
Spirit in the night
Clock werk
liuoliveria
omgdan
msmeeple
tish
julianne
halloweeenier
cinders
the gothic princess
gothikren
clarec
wicked vampyre
the halloween goblin
bethene
skullie
creepy cathy
catzilla
lilshedevil
scry
dark faith
runzwithvampires
hoflyloster
Frenchy
si-cotik
mistress of the abyss
bevann
tropical jewel
Jen1984
staticinmyhead
changedreality 
mamawolf

Newly added

haunty mcspooks
christmascandy1
hallowohio
izrdsgal
busterbryant
Madame Turlock
[*}Mysterymaiden
 icezombie


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I received a great card from Ciders today...I love it! Thank you.


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

runswithvampires said:


> List of all who is involved this year in halloween card exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't forget me !


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

From this week, I recieved two cards, from Halloween Princess and Cinders.
They were great! Totally brought big smiles to my face, thank you both.
I'm open to add more people to my list by the way, I should be sending out mine very, very soon.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I got mine from cinders and halloween princess.. They are awesome thankyou so much.


----------



## HallowOhio (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm going to do my cards in the next ten days. I'll send to anyone...I need to organize my list if addresses. I love getting mail around the holidays!!!! Hehehe


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got back from vacation and had a card in the box from Cinders, thank you for the great card Cinders!
Hoping to get my cards all out by the end of the week.


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

Count me in!
I have PM several already listed and one informed me to also add my name to this post...

I have no mailing boundaries! Bring it on!

Out going mail is SLOW here so if you PM me after 
October 15, good luck on it arriving by the 31st!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank All Of You That 'Have Sent & Are Sending Cards' !

Mine will go out Saturday morning


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks MsMeeple and lilshedevil ..I love it ...


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

sent out my last batch today, 15 total...most of you will get it this week!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

If anyone wants any please PM me, and I'll accept some from anyone sending cards out still..I will give my mailing address if anyone is still sending some out..


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I can do a few more for the newbies! Or anyone that wants more cards!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Ohhhh, count me in. I'm from Washington State and I'm willing to send cards anywhere. (Yes, I'll send cards overseas, too!)


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Yeaaah, I received my first overseas card--from MsMeeple! I never got mail from another country before. I know you have said some cards you received looked like they went through a war. Well the envelope on your card was so pristine it almost looked like you just personally stuck it in my mailbox. Even the little pompon on the spider was intact! Thank you so much.

LilSheDevil: Thank you so much for the card. The reaper puppy was so cute! Loved the confetti too!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes! My cards finally made it over the ocean! 
And the pumpkins, spiders, etc were in tact! Will have to compliment the postal employees next time I'm in the post office 


MsM


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello! Now I have successfully moved house and am settled to start working on the seasonal joys of Halloween, I would love to participate! I did this last year and it was a lot of fun  If anyone would like a handmade card, please PM me your address! 

Claire x


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

I still have tons of cards left if anyone would like a card from me,I have been buying throught the year


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Halloweeeiner: Thank you for the card I received today--I loved it (and your drawings inside!)


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

cinders said:


> Halloweeeiner: Thank you for the card I received today--I loved it (and your drawings inside!)





your welcome cinders!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

MSMeeples, thank you for the great card, I LOVED the witches!!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i got lilshedevil and meeps card today!! thank youuu. i'll be sending the rest out next week


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Ms Meeples love the card !


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi guys so far I've recieved cards from: 

Cinders ( I love the cute candy corns and the ribbon that says happy halloween), 

Si-Cotik (The reaper is so cute I adore him, and the pumpkins insde the card), 

Great_Ghoul ( I love the diecuts the card and gift were amazing thank you so much!!!!), 

Bethene ( The card was so cute I love the saying It made me smile), 

Mamawof2 (Even my envelope was adorable with the black cat :somehow I think you could still find a way to scare me even if your card says u cant ), 

Runswithvampires(I love the cheesey halloween joke your card was so cute :I adore things like silly jokes and corny pickup lines), 

CreepyCathy (The kitty on the card looks just like my cat Binks.. it made me sooo happy and I appreciated the personalized message inside also  ),

LiuOliveria (I was so excited just at the sight of the envelope it gave me that halloween tingle all over and the card was adorable),

Halloween Princess (I saw you post a few pics of the cards you made in a different thread and was LOVING the one you sent me with the martini glass it's so cute great job), 

Ms. Meeple ( I too got my card in excellent condition including the cute pompom on the spider. My husband was so excited when he saw that I got a card from the Netherlands. We loved it thanks so much), and 

Gothic Princess (thanks so much for your card it was the first I recieved and to usher in the Halloween Spirit for me)! 

I am expecting many more cards and will try to update my thank you's when I get more thanks so much everyone  My cards will go out on the First Day of October.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sent half of mine out, will send the other half with in a week or so!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

So far I have received cards from Si-cotik, liuliveira, Halloween Princess and cinders...They are all so awesome and I have them displayed in my dining room! I should be getting my cards out soon. Thanks again!!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I still haven't sent mine - plan to do so by next weekend!

Little funny: I received MsMeeple's card in the mail yesterday - btw, thanks! It was adorable!! THose witches are soooo cute! The one looking at the camera with that grin just cracks me up!

Anyway, my 14 yo son, who loves to put on a front that I am so lame, and I am so *gawh* weird with all my Halloween stuff - has poo poo'd my cards exchange. You know, I'm such a nerd. So, NOW, when he brings mail in, and I'm getting cards, he's like, oh is this another one of those cards mom?? Last night, it was Ms Meeples card, and I said, yeah, this one is from Holland. He goes - NO WAY!!! I just laughed, and said, yeahhh...the Netherlands. OMG that is SO awesome!!! (so, you scored with the 14 yo Ms Meeples! LOL) Then he says, so she's Hollish?? I was like - What the hell is that?? He said, she's from Holland, is she Hollish? (this is the Honor student, straight A's!) I said, um, nooo Avery, that would be DUTCH. *shaking my head* Then he says, oh yeah. Well, so you have any more coming from exotic countries??? (didnt realize Holland was exotic). I said, um well I think I might have one from England on my list. He says, oh, that's no big deal, everyone knows England.

So. According to the 14 yo, England = boring.....Holland = exotic. LMAO kids.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

That is too cute,out of the mouth of babes...lol


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

BevAnn, I'm just LMAO at your post...Hollish!


----------



## mamawof2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Got cards from Ms Meeple, halloween princess and cinders today. LOVE them. Get so excited when the mail gets here.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I sent out a few more cards today, and I hope to get the rest of them in the mail to go tomorrow!

I do have a few more cards to send out, so if I'm not on your list email me and I will be glad to send you one!

And thanks to Ms Meeple, Halloween Princess, Cinders, LiuOliveira, and Bethene. All your cards are Awesome!!!!! Just trying to figure out where to put them so that everyone can see, and the weather won't ruin them!!! (Major flooding in my part of Georgia!)


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Si-cotik,
my thoughts and prayers go out to you,stay safe!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Halloweeeiner, I got your card today,Thank you!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

BevAnn said:


> I still haven't sent mine - plan to do so by next weekend!
> 
> Little funny: I received MsMeeple's card in the mail yesterday - btw, thanks! It was adorable!! THose witches are soooo cute! The one looking at the camera with that grin just cracks me up!
> 
> ...


LMAO with tears running down my cheeks! Even read it out loud to my dutch husband who also had a good laugh. Glad to know that I rate with 14 year olds lol And I'm hollish hahaha
What do they teach those kids in arkansas???!!
Give him a few more years and once he finds out about the coffee shops and nude beaches, I'll not only rate but be super cool haha
Oh and he's so right about England not being anything special hahaha (hope Baron doesnt read this thread lol)

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I got two more cards today! Thanks tropical jewel and Cinders!

Oh and cinders I'm not buying that dew on the lilies story  lol

MsM


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks lilshedevil...so far everything is okay...but more rain is expected. We got two days free so some of the water has receded. The worst part of it is I'm surrounded by the lake so either way I try to go I can get blocked in. 
Thanks for the well wishes and the prayers. They are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank You 
Runswithvampires, LiuOliveira, Bethene, Cinders, and Halloween Princess. 
I love all your Halloween cards! 
I will be sending out my cards in a few days.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got a card today from halloweeenier, thank you, it was so cute!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I got my first halloween card 2 days ago from Halloween Princess(Thank u!!), mine r going out tommorow...


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

First time I've come across this section! I love the idea and would be totally game if anyone is still doing this.  

Not sure if its too late for everyone since this started back in July and appears everyone has already been sending/receiving cards. And exactly how do you guys do it? Just send a PM to the person you wish to exchange with and get names/addresses that way?


p/s...ok so I read a little more and see some of you are as late/new to this as I am and interested. I sent a few PM's and eager for some more!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

bethene said:


> I got a card today from halloweeenier, thank you, it was so cute!




glad you liked it bethene! your very welcome!


----------



## clockwerk (Aug 12, 2008)

I've received cards from Halloween Princess, cinders, Ms Meeple and halloweeeiner recently. Thanks so much you guys, I love them all! This is so fun.

I sent out my overseas and half of my stateside cards yesterday. I need to pick up some more stamps and I will send the rest out by this weekend. 

I still have a couple of cards left if anyone new wants to PM me!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

IceZombie,I recieved my card Today!!nice card Thank you


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i got icezombie card yesterday! thank you


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks 

Halloween Princess , Lilshedevil , Ciders , Ice zombie , Halloweeeinor , MsMeeple , Julianne , Gothic Princess


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Liuoliveira, I love that you took photos! The cards look so festive against your backdrop. I would like to have tea with the witches from MsMeeples card!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey everyone, I'm going to be making my cards this weekend to send out on Monday so if you would like to exchange some festive greetings, please PM me!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I got a card yesterday for Halloweeeiner, and today from Ice Zombie!

Thanks guys!!!! They were great!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Mail call....I got cards today from LiuOliveria and Ice Zombie. Thank you! Just looking at them really ramps up the energy for the season and my hubby loved seeing his name on the address label. You see, I think the more included he feels the more help I'll get from him when working on larger props. It's a devious ploy! 

My cards will be mailed out on Monday when I can get the correct postage for mailing to my friends from far far away. Have a great weekend everyone!!!!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Same for me....mine will go out Monday also....many thanks for those that I have recieved


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I just mailed some today, I didn't put special postage for those over seas, Are they coming back to me? with the things on my mind lately, I just never thought about it!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm glad you sent mine in the first batch  They will either come back or the receiver will have to pay the difference on arrival. I've had it happen both ways.

MsM


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ms Meeple, I just put a regular stamp on yours, you didn't have to pay? 


well, I apoligise to any that have to pay the difference, let me know , OK? I just wasn't thinking that it would be different!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nope, didn't have to pay and it was the first card I received! lol

Oh and I got Halloweinier's card today...thanks! Love coming home and seeing orange envelopes on the floor!

MsM


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the cards i received so far and i sent my first batch today next week the rest will go .

Frenchy


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Thank you clockwerk and si-cotik,I recieved your cards yesturday,it was a rainy dreary day,it put a smile on my face


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I would like to take the oportunity to thank Meeps, liuoliveira, The Gothic Princess and The Halloween Princess for their cards............love 'em to death!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Got a card yesterday....can't remember the forum name, but it had a bat on the front that moved as the card was opening. I REALLY REALLY loved it!!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Received a card from Clockwerk yesterday, love it! Thank you Clockwerk!
Planning on sending out the last of my cards this week I hope.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank You Halloweeeiner and Clockwerk. I love the Halloween cards! 
I will be sending out my cards in a couple of days.


----------



## clockwerk (Aug 12, 2008)

I received cards from Juliane and Icezombie on Friday. Such a great way to start off the weekend! Thanks guys. 

As of Saturday all but one of my cards have been sent. I will send the remaining one today.

This has been a bunch of fun! Every year I tell myself I am going to draw and have my cards printed but then I procrastinate and end up sending store bought cards. This year, knowing I was going to be sending them out to all of you, it encouraged (and in one case threatened...thanks Static )me to actually make my own. I've loved it and will definitely be doing it next year!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I received cards on Friday from Si-Cotik, Julianne, clockwerk. Thank you all so much--I loved all the cards. I was so excited to see cards in the mail, but my husband just looked at me like I was nuts!!! Some just don't get it!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I got clockwerk's card today! Thanks 
You made those??? Wow, I never would have known that. It looked so professional!

MsM


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Bethene and Evil Queen,recieved my cards today!,it was a rough monday till I opened my mailbox


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Again another story from the 14 yo. 

I get 4 cards Saturday. One was from Si-Cotik. He says whose that one from mom??? I said, Si-Cotik. He ways, WHOOO?!?!? I said, well she spells it S-I C-O-T-I-K. Not like real way. He goes, that's weird mom, I wouldn't talk to her. She sounds scary. I just laughed and said, Avery it's her nickname on the website, not her real name. He says, I don't care, that's just not right. Again I laugh, and tell him it's a Halloween forum....we have scary Halloween motif type stuff - names, pictures, etc. This still didn't convince him, that his mother should NOT be socializing online with someone named Si-Cotik. LOL I just realized I missed the chance to say, Avery you can't pick my friends!! You're so judgemental!! 

Hey Clockwerks - the scrapper in my HAS to ask, WHERE did you get that Halloween stamp set???


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

rec'd cards today from sicotik & tropicaljewel, thanks again!!


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

BevAnn - I guess according to your son I should be safe then, since I go by Jen1984. If I had known when I signed up, I would have gone for something a little more sinister and creative. Oh well...


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I got my first card today from Bethene! Thank you it was so cute


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

BevAnn said:


> Again another story from the 14 yo.
> 
> I get 4 cards Saturday. One was from Si-Cotik. He says whose that one from mom??? I said, Si-Cotik. He ways, WHOOO?!?!? I said, well she spells it S-I C-O-T-I-K. Not like real way. He goes, that's weird mom, I wouldn't talk to her. She sounds scary. I just laughed and said, Avery it's her nickname on the website, not her real name. He says, I don't care, that's just not right. Again I laugh, and tell him it's a Halloween forum....we have scary Halloween motif type stuff - names, pictures, etc. This still didn't convince him, that his mother should NOT be socializing online with someone named Si-Cotik. LOL I just realized I missed the chance to say, Avery you can't pick my friends!! You're so judgemental!!



That is just too crazy funny!!! ROFLMBO

I used to spell it Sigh on another sight. Sigh-cotik...like I was bored out of my mind, but I shortened it and it just stuck cause everyone liked it.

Still this is just too funny. And I promise I'm not *that* crazy...lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that is too funny, Bevann!! I got 2 cards today, from Tropical Jewel, and TheEvilQueen, also yesterday form Clockwerk~ thank you all! I love coming home to cards!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

lol lilshedevil you sent me 2 cards! Thanks again? lol i got a card from tropical jewel today as well thank yoU!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

is the card exchange still going on?


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Bewitched_Sam218 said:


> is the card exchange still going on?


I can trade with u if u care..i still have the rest of the pack to get rid of..btw for all others..my cards went re-back out today..i didnt know that if u put stickers and trinkets on your cards they have to b sent out at p.o..im sorry in advance but they r on the way,,


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Btw if anyone would like a card from me..plz pm me..i would like to get the rest out by the begining of the Beautiful month of October..just a heads up....


----------



## clockwerk (Aug 12, 2008)

I received 3 cards yesterday! LilsheDevil, Si-Cotik and TropicalJewel! Thank you all. My wall is filling up nicely 



MsMeeple said:


> You made those???


Wow, that was pretty fast! I'm no expert on mailing things to Hollish folk D) but that seemed pretty quick. And I didn't _physically_ make them but I drew and designed them, then had them printed.



BevAnn said:


> Hey Clockwerks - the scrapper in my HAS to ask, WHERE did you get that Halloween stamp set???


A little known place called Michael's.  They are the clear rubber stamps that you mount on the acrylic blocks. By the scrapping stuff. They have some pretty nice designs.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Well I practically live at Michaels' and I swear, I haven't seen that set at mine. 

Now, I have a reason to go back and look around again!! 

Thanks!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Got bethene's today and cinders a good few days ago.

Mine will be ready to send out in the next few days.

I actually have a few more left over if anyones interested.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Got my card from clockwerk… SO AWESOME!! I Love it!! I should bring it to work and keep it on my desk to prolong this stupid smile on my face!!!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

runswithvampires said:


> lol lilshedevil you sent me 2 cards! Thanks again? lol i got a card from tropical jewel today as well thank yoU!


OMG...lol,I hope they weren't the same design?sheesh,not sure where my head is these days


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I received two more great cards yesterday from Tropical Jewel and from The Evil Queen! I gotta start setting up my inside so I can display all my cards properly.


----------



## clockwerk (Aug 12, 2008)

StaticInMyHead said:


> Got my card from clockwerk… SO AWESOME!! I Love it!! I should bring it to work and keep it on my desk to prolong this stupid smile on my face!!!


Aww, thanks!  <---This is me blushing. Though you might not need _another_ distraction from work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

I can use it to ward off all these evil Halloween naysayers that lurk around with me here in my cell, I mean office.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Distracted...is it that obvious??


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

another one came today  Thanks si-coktic!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

clockwerk said:


> Wow, that was pretty fast! I'm no expert on mailing things to Hollish folk D) but that seemed pretty quick. And I didn't _physically_ make them but I drew and designed them, then had them printed.


Dutch pilots fly faster  
And oh, so I should have said 'designed' instead of 'make'. Sorry 

MsM


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

This week I've recieved cards from 

Halloweeenier- I love the halloween rollercoaster through the jackolantern so cute. It brightened my day.

Julianne- your bright card made me smile so much I loved the colors, and I LOVED the poem inside of the card so cute.

clockwerk- I love the design for the card excellent job. My husband was even impressed  It made me very happy to see your card 

Icezombie- I adore shadow images of trick or treaters or ghosts witches etc, and I loved the the little poems on the card so great thnx for bringing a smile to my face.

Tropical Jewel- I love the amazing skull on the card my husband is a skull fanatic and he loved it too. Thanks for sending it when you did. It made a really bad day much better. (oh and he was loving the marge simpson stamp )


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

In the past two weeks, I have recieved cards from;

LiuOLiveira - Very, very cute. I absoluetly love the design,! Thank you so much, it really brought my mood up!

Halloween Princess - The card is so cute! I love the little glitter ring and the skull around
the drink! Thank you!

Cinders - Your creativity is amazing! I loved the poem inside (so true.) and the stickers
and cover of the card is awesome, really. Thank you!

Si-Cotik - Aww, the card is soooo adorable! I love the outline of the trick-or-treaters. So cute!
Thanks for bringing me a big smile! 

LilShedevil - The dog is so cute! I also loved the confetti, I even saved it! Thank you!

Bethene - I loved the witch on the front! Very cute. Thanks for brightening my day!

Halloweenie - The poem is absoluetly amazing! I love the cute design, roller coaster through a pumpkin! Thank you!

IceZombie - I love the ghost on the front! Very spooky. Really brought a HUGE smile to my face; I especially love ghosts! Thank you!


And for my card part, I'll (hopefully) be sending mine out tommorow or the day after. So many to write to! I also have a few more spots I can fill, so PM me aswell.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Received a card today from The Evil Queen, brightened my day alot seeing another card in the mailbox.
Wonderful card, I love it! thank you so much Evil Queen!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I send all my cards... and I have a few more left over if anyones interested.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Bewitched_Sam218 said:


> is the card exchange still going on?


I can do more. Message me if you'd like to trade. 

I should probably stop soon but I can't seem to say no to getting more cards  I recently did a Halloween card swap on a card making group I am part of. We trade blank cards so they be used again, so I have plenty of cards.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I 2 love Michaels..anywhoo...i now have a few cards...which i love...i recieved from Bethene,clockwerk,icezombie,Halloweeeiner,Hallowween Princess,Julianne,--U all should b getting mine real soon ..went out yesterday..thanks all..i just love everyones ideas...they r truly Nice!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I was thinking I would have my cards out on the first, but I think it might be the 2nd or 3rd before they go out as I need to do at least one more card making day with my friend. I have a little over half of the 40+ cards made that I need done to send out  Fear not I shall finish and cards will be had by all.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

clockwerk and mistress, got yours this morning. awesome cards, thanks!


----------



## pumpkinjack (Nov 3, 2007)

Maybe I'm a little too late? I usually stay away until the end of September each year, but I was just taking out all my decorations and found the cards I got last year from everybody and I would love to do the exchange again. I sent to OMGDan, CMGHost, HalloweenRocks08, and I believe a few more.....

So let me know if anyone wants to exchange! I'm down!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

LilsheDevil said:


> OMG...lol,I hope they weren't the same design?sheesh,not sure where my head is these days


Hehe, I got two too. Different designs, and love them both! So thanks again


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I just put all the cards I've received so far up for display & thought I'd share a picture.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

looks good halloween princess!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm just getting around to replying to my PMs about the card exchange. I have all the cards I got last year so I am sending to all those people. If anyone else wants to exchange, PM me!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks mistress....got your card yesterday


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Halloween Princess, love your display!


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I mailed my cards off yesterday - all 28 of them! If I'm on your list and you don't get one from me soon, please let me know. If anyone still wants to trade, I can make some more - don't be shy!

Jen1984


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

HalloweenPrincess, Love the care display! I really need to do that!
Today I recieved cards from Lilshedevil, and Julianne, thank you! I was laying on the couch feeling sorry for myself cuz I can't go to my camping haunt, so you really brightened up my day!
Lilshedevil, I love the fat cat!! that picture is so funny/cute! reminds me of a chubby guy I used to have !thank you!
Julianne i love the candleobra (SP?),wish I had one like it for my witch table!, thank you !!


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Recieved a card from clockwerk today.
I love it! The envelope and the card, thank you.


Still have a few spots available.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks frenchy! I have now received half of my cards 

MsM


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you christmascandy and Jen1984, I love the card!!
I started a wall display for my cards, when they are all I I will take a picture and show you guys like halloween princess did


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Got my 2nd card today from Red's Hallows! Very cute  thanks bunches....

I mailed all mine out very early Friday morning so I hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks Mistress of the abyss , Si-cotik , Bethene , Clockwerk and Rachael I love the cards


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I have some people on my list (messaged me) and will be sending them out over the weekend..if anyone else wants cards let me know..any canadians? I haven't had one yet..lol..


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i got clockwerks card today. I love the images on the card might have to get one tattooed ...hehe


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

received card today from jen1984, luv it. Thank you much!!


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

FINALLY... I received 3 cards. 

Thank you to the following HF folks!

Icezombie
Bethene
Lilshedevil


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Sent out twelve cards today!
Doing my internationals hopefully this week as well.

I have plenty of cards left if anyone wants to exchange.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i got jen1984 love your card1 glittery bats =) yay


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

newgirlinaz, I received your card today, thank you, very cute, you put alot of work into that, and love the "poem" inside, perfect for the forum!! thank you!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks newgirlinaz for an awesome card! Loved it.

I sent out my last set of cards today so everyone who exchanged addresses with me should have my cards by the end of the week.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Hay Everyone,
I am sorry!! The Howler I volunteered for took far more of my time then I had expected. I sent out the majority or the cards yesterday. I am only dragging about six now. Please be patient with me. these old bones just are not what they used to be. I think my buckeys are moving faster than I am now adays.
P.S. Boy I could have used everyone of you guys this past weekend. So many volunteers did not show up. But we still made it none the less.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Recieved my cards from Veecat,ChristmasCandy ,Thank you!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I worked on my cards (again!!) last night - I swear, tonight I can finish them and hopefully get them in the mail tomorrow!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

BevAnn I'm in the exact same boat as you. I worked on mine again last night and I'm going to try to do so again tonight after scouts. Who would have thought 51 cards would take that long to make  Oh well it's been loads of fun and I have enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I know! I only have 16 to make, but they are just like the 80 invitations I made - so basically I had to make 96!! wheeewwww!!

But I only have the finishing touches and I'm done! YAY! I received almost all mine, and I am just so thrilled when I get them!! I hope mine make everyone as happy as receiving theirs did for me! (did that make sense!!? LOL)


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you Bethene, Jen1984, Red's Hallow's Eve, Lilshedevil and Clockwerk! All the cards were great and my kids are enjoying mom's mail too  

I sent/received cards as Newgirlinaz. I decided to change my user name  so don't be surprised with the change. To those who have received my cards, I'm so very happy you've enjoyed them. I had a blast making every last one and sharing with you guys.


Here's a pic of how I'm displaying them. This is directly across from my office desk which is where I do practically everything. 

View attachment 6887


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Last week (Friday?) I received fantastic cards from Jen1984 and Frenchy. Thank you...I love the cards! I sent a few more out today, too.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Just come back from the post office, and after licking all those stamps one after the other in front of a queue of people, i can't say it was fun haha. Plus it was much more expensive than last year. Ah well.

The people on my list should know who they are but to confirm the following people your card is on the way

catzilla
liuoliveira
halloween princess
runswithvampires
mistressoftheabyss
bethene
cinders
gothiken
thegothicprincess
skullie
clockwerk
mamawofz
frenchy
veecat


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you Jen1984 and Tropical Jewel. Love the Cards. 
I mailed out my cards today. 
Have a Wicked fun October and a Fangtastic Halloween.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I received a card from VeeCat today! Yay, thank you for the card and the stickers!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I think I lost some of my addresses. If you have not gotten a card from me and was supposed to please pm your details again.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OK !!!I have finally had time to open all the cards I have gotten so far. What a great collection I have so far. Somehow I did not get a few address on my list. But do not fear I am on the situatiion and it has my full attention. I want to thank the following so far for their cards. Halloweeiner, Julianna, Halloween Princess, SIC, Creepycathy, RunswVampires, Gothic Princess, Jen 1984, Lilshe Devil, Christmas Candy, Ms. Meeple, Bethene( how did you know I liked Gary Cooper?) and Tropical Jewel. I need to get on making the other 11 that I owe. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you MEEPS! I got your card....sorry I seem to have a twitch in my evil eye and can't seem to control it (giggle)


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Everybody. I hope you've had a great week. It's been so fun waiting for the mail and opening these wonderful cards. Thank you's to Ice Zombie, Jen (great spider webbing), Clockwerk (loved the Edgar Allen Poe stamp), Frenchy (I couldn't read your accent though), Joe Barry, Bethene, Ms Meeple, The Evil Queen, and Liuoliveria. 

My cards are in the mail and should be arriving soon. Be forwarned....this has been so much fun that next year I decided you are getting handmade cards. Have a great weekend. Hugs. MT


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have received cards from Madame Turrock, Vee Cat, Wicked Vampyre, and skullie, thank you all so much!! I LOVED them all!! I have them on the wall in my eating area, I will take a picture when I get them all!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Madame Turlock said:


> Hi Everybody. I hope you've had a great week. It's been so fun waiting for the mail and opening these wonderful cards. Thank you's to Ice Zombie, Jen (great spider webbing), Clockwerk (loved the Edgar Allen Poe stamp), Frenchy (I couldn't read your accent though), Joe Barry, Bethene, Ms Meeple, The Evil Queen, and Liuoliveria.
> 
> My cards are in the mail and should be arriving soon. Be forwarned....this has been so much fun that next year I decided you are getting handmade cards. Have a great weekend. Hugs. MT


Try some eye drops for that evil twitch and don't be threatening us with handmade cards! haha


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Got another card today! Thank you so much Halloween Princess


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i got wicked vampyre, the goblin and skullies today thank you! skullie loved your card very unique never saw anything like that i got scared for a second when i saw that in the mail box thought it was anthrax bomb or something..lol anyways very cool.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received cards today from OMGDan, Rikki, Tish and HoflyLoster!! thank you to all, I so enjoyed them!!! Getting these in the mail is the most fun!!!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry for the scare RunswithVampire. my hubby told me to dip them in powderd sugar. I told him I have 50 people coming to my party on the 24th I could not afford to be in prison at this time.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

got my cards Yesturday from Halloween Goblin and skully!loved them both
Skully,my youngest son(19)wouldn't let me open your card...lol,he thought it was cool.said it reminded him of the show survivor.

Christmas Candy,I recieved 2 cards from you..lol,I must have been a good lilshedevil this year..lol


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank You to Everyone who sent me cards, the cards I sent out should arrive to everyone any day.....wanted to send them sooner BUT I was waiting on my labels.
You guys are very creative & I appreciate the time you spent to make such a nice Halloween Greeting !

Note, I requested that my username change to ''The'' GM....since I now own & run a MLB baseball site...FYI & thanks again to everyone


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Skullie I got your card in the mail Friday. Damn you did an awesome job, my hubby was even shocked and liked it... I plan on framing the artwork..


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I got some of mine sent finally!! Sending the rest out tomorrow!!


----------



## clockwerk (Aug 12, 2008)

runswithvampires said:


> i got clockwerks card today. I love the images on the card might have to get one tattooed ...hehe


Haha, that would be awesome! Let me know if you actually decide to do it and I can send you a cleaner copy of the artwork. 



Madame Turlock said:


> Clockwerk (loved the Edgar Allen Poe stamp)


I'm happy you mentioned the stamp  When they were released earlier this year I just had to get them knowing they would be perfect for Halloween cards. And then postage went up like a month later 


I've been on vacation for a week and I got home yesterday to a big stack of cards! I haven't had a chance to open them yet so I am looking forward to that tonight!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I love my cards everybody. Talent is in the air for sure. 

Thank you!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I hope you all got my cards. I saw two of you who I think got them but we have terrible issues with our post office and often times things are very delayed  .


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you Pumpkin Jack, I loved the card, with the little witch, I adore witches of all kinds! liked the shape too, thanks you !!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Pumpkin Jack,I recieved your card yesturday,it's so cute,loved it

Thanks!


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

I WANT TO EXCHANGE CARDS! Please someone...anyone....I have all the supplies to make some kickass cards....I can get them sent tomorrow....

I need some Halloween friends :-(

Please be my friend.....


----------



## Haunty McSpooks (Jan 20, 2009)

*Cards Away!*

I finally sent mine out this morning -- sorry it took me so long to get my act together. And thanks to everyone for sending out such cool cards! You guys Rock -- Haunty McSpooks


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

ahh i got confetti all over me! Thanks OMGDan and holyfoster!i'm still picking confetti off my keyboard..lol


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks to all of the ones who sent me cards already i include a pic i took of them this morning

Frenchy


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey! I recongize a few of those 
Who sent that spider in the middle? That's too darn cute!
I need to take a pic of mine.

MsM


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, I need a picture of mine too!! mine are hanging on the wall,I love walking by and looking at them!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Good morning guys! Ok, I finished the rest of my cards...Yippee! Gave them to my husband this morning to drop off at the post office. Thank you for all the awesome cards so far. I will post a pic too once I finish decoration the dining room.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I need a picture of mine cards too...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh and Jen1984, I thought it was so cool that you stuck a little pic of your avatar in your card...I was like oh sure I know her!!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I have received cards from .

SKULLIE
KIM
TISH
HOLLY FOSTER
OMGDAN
THE HALLOWEEN GOBLIN
DEBBY
ICE ZOMBIE
CINDERS
MS MEEPLE
JULIANNE
HALLOWEEINOR
HALLOWEEN PRINCESS
LILSHEDEVIL
GOTHIC PRINCESS
SI-COTIK
MISTRESS OF THE ABYSS
CLOCKWERK
BETHENE
RACHEL
DEXTER
CHRISTMAS CANDY
WICKED VAMPIRE

I AM SO HAPPY..THANKS MY FRIENDS..I LOVE ALL


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

StaticInMyHead - thanks for noticing. I had a lot of fun making my own cards this year!

liuoliveira - you should have received my card by now - I sent it 2 weeks ago. Do you know how long it usually takes to get something from the Midwest?

I have 2 more cards to send - one to VeeCat and one to LilSheDevil. Everyone else on my list - if you haven't received your card in another few days, please pm me and I'll send another. 

And everyone who has sent one to me - I haven't had the time to thank-you, but I will. I've been letting my niece open the cards with me - she's enjoying this as much as I am!

Jen


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

OMG skullie I got your card right before I had to leave for work. Door bell rings....post woman standing there. She says I have a package for you, but I saw no package lol then she hands me this round thing in her hand. I'm like, are you sure that's for me? lol Shes like, this is number 16 isnt it, and I'm like yeah...well then its for you she says and laughs. I can't read who sent it because the customs form is covering it. I slowly remove it from the packaging and see its from you...with all kinds of instructions on where to open it and to pull here etc lol So I pull it out....VERY carefully...with my short arm stretched away from me as far as possible in case soemthing springs out haha WHAT A GREAT AND UNIQUE CARD!! Thank you very much 

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh and before skullie's card came, I took a pic. Here they are so far and still expecting 6 more


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Got BevAnn's card the other day! I loved it!!! Really neat idea!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Who was suppose to get cards from me and didn't? I lost my list a while back and haven't heard from anyone, though I know I've missed out on some of you. Please let me know so I can get those sent.

And I still have cards to send out if anyone who doesn't have my name wants one.

Please let me know soon because I'll be packing the rest away.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received cards today from Vee-cat and HauntyMcSpooks, thank you so much, after a rough day, it was nice to come home to them~~

I sent a few cards over seas, if anyone didn't receive one from me and we exchanged addresses, let me know, it has been a couple of weeks or so since I mailed them, hope they get to you!


----------



## MMadness (Sep 10, 2009)

RWV: i would love to exchange cards! PM with your address and i will return mine back to you. will mail anywhere. Where do I post my address?


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

*Come on....*

Come on...anyone? Anymore cards? I've got 3 takers so far...puhleze??? puh...puh...puh...leze?

I hate to beg...no, not really. I am online. No one knows me..so theres no shame in begging.

These are for my three little funsuckers....



I have started making my cards this weekend. I am going to make 5 extra cards because I know there are 5 people on this forum who are going to send my little funsucking children a card, because I am almost psychic.

Holidays brings out the best in all of us. Plus I bought some really cool paper and your card will look pretty cool. And I have glitter.

Oh...I am not asking for a card for each of then...just one card for all of them...


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

I received Cards from:

Clockwerk - love love love the card and your handwriting is amazing - i had to double check if it were a font!

Skullie - the Scroll/bamboo tube were amazing, loved the poem and drawings too!


thank you so much guys, just hope my cards make it on time and you like em!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for sending me cards!!! loved every one of them. sorry it took so long to say thanks. 
So, Thank You to: Si-cotik, Jen1984, Tropical Jewel, MistressoftheAbyss;Julianne; Hoflyloster; Gothikren; HalloweenGoblin; Halloween Princess; Bethene; Cinders; Lilshedevil; Clockwerk; Skully; & runswithVampires.
My daughter has them setting on her desk at school for her students to enjoy!!
Again, I apologize for not saying thanks sooner. 
thank you!!
Cathy


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

MMadness said:


> RWV: i would love to exchange cards! PM with your address and i will return mine back to you. will mail anywhere. Where do I post my address?


all you have to do is PM the people that you want to exchange cards with ask them if they would like to exchange cards with you and give them your address and they will send there's back. I unfortunatly am up to my limit i had 40 cards this year.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

today I received cards from, MrsMyers666,, Mistress of the Abyss,, and Static in my Head, thank you all so much, I really appreciate them, I do so love getting cards!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

BevAnn thanks for the cool card!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

texasjanedoe said:


> Come on...anyone? Anymore cards? I've got 3 takers so far...puhleze??? puh...puh...puh...leze?
> 
> I hate to beg...no, not really. I am online. No one knows me..so theres no shame in begging.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha Great begging! Almost makes me want to exchange with you just to see what you do with that cool paper and glitter! BUT, I live overseas and the chance of it getting there before halloween is very small. Good luck!

MsM


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Hahahaha Great begging! Almost makes me want to exchange with you just to see what you do with that cool paper and glitter! BUT, I live overseas and the chance of it getting there before halloween is very small. Good luck!
> 
> MsM


THANKS!

My begging is ALMOST working 

2 more to go! I have 3 new card exchange friends! I need 2 more...I can feel it...

I will get 2 more before Halloween.....11 days to go....I will throw in some awesome ribbon and brads on the card.....maybe even use my hole punch on it and throw in a free hole!

 Happpppy Halllloween


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Dont keep tempting me with ribbons and hole punches!

I am NOT sending another card, I am NOT sending another card....I am not sending another card


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Dont keep tempting me with ribbons and hole punches!
> 
> I am NOT sending another card, I am NOT sending another card....I am not sending another card


Two holes?


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I will be sending out my cards tomorrow..to each one that messaged..


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

texasjanedoe said:


> Two holes?


Ok, ok ok.....I give! Hurry up and send me your address and cross your fingers that it arrives before halloween haha

OH and it better be worth it!! 

MsM


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

YAY! OK!

I have all of mine! 2 holes as promised and they are ALL going out later TODAY!
Glitter, ribbon, and yes, 2 holes!

 Happy Halloween!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine are all out - and thank you to MsMeeps and Si! Glad you enjoyed!!


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

*My CARDs are done!*

I know I was late joining the exchange because I did not know there was one....but next year I am FIRST in line! Anyhow my cards are done and in the mail today! A B-I-G THANKS to everyone who exchanged with me even tho it was already close to Halloween....

IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO SEE YOUR CARD CLOSE YOUR EYES!!












INSIDE OF THE CARD: Signed by my 3 darling little tricker or treaters!












Happy Halloween!!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Those are wonderful texasjane!


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

Si-cotik said:


> Those are wonderful texasjane!


Thank you  My wonderful kids helped and did not complain! They actually enjoyed it!


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

HEY creeepycathy

My kids ♥ love ♥ you.

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE WONDERFUL CARDS!!!

YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

You're welcome.  My pleasure!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Is there anyone that hasn't sent out their cards yet? I sent out 28 total and so far I have only gotten 18 in return....


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow!! Thank you sooo much everyone for your cards. I have sooo many I might have to PM everyone and thank you all personally!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Halloweeeiner said:


> Is there anyone that hasn't sent out their cards yet? I sent out 28 total and so far I have only gotten 18 in return....


That's not a good percentage! I sent out 21 and have only gotten 16. Maybe the last 5 will come this week. But I'm kind of thinking they either got lost in the mail or there wasnt enough postage on them 

MsM


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

If any one from out side the USA exchanged addy's with me and hasn't received a card, let me know I did mail them, but the postage might not have been enough!

BevAnn, what a cool card, thank you very much, you are truely creative!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I got your card Bethene. Still waiting for cards from runswithvampires, Livoliveira. catzilla, hallohio, and Gothikren.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I sent all mine out & these got returned......

Clare Coffield
Dan James
Holly Foster
Barbra Neimeister

However, it was only because they needed 10 cent more postage or the country of destination was not spelled fully ''I did not know that'', no abbreviations*.*

I sent them right back out, hopefully you fine folks get them very soon


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

TheGM said:


> I sent all mine out & these got returned......
> 
> Clare Coffield
> Dan James
> ...


Hey GM, I dont have you on my list....how did I get on yours?? or have you changed your name?


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, I was Catzilla...might go back to Zilla though...I never knew so many cared ! 

Sorry for the confusion, I made the annoucement a page or 2 back in this thread


----------



## mamawof2 (Dec 7, 2007)

*cards*

Want all of you to know I have received your cards and I LOVE them all. They are all part of my Halloween decor. Been in the hospital and been pretty ill before that, but wanted all you to know how great they all are.


----------



## mamawof2 (Dec 7, 2007)

*cards*

I think I sent them out to everyone I exchanged addresses with. If not, let me know, but I mailed them a while back. Hope you all have an awesome Halloween!!!!!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

hey those of you out of the US your cards will probably arrive late im so sorry ive had to deal with some $ issues. But you will gets your i haven't forgotten you! I sent out the rest of the us ones this week hopefully youll get them soon. my most recent cards ive gotten are jen1984mistress of he abyss, catzilla,holyfoster,omgdan, tropical jewelmamwofmrsmyers666,daturea

thank you guys!

i need to work on my card makin you guys are to amazing at what you do!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I put all 53 cards I made and sent out in the mailbox on Wednesday night so they should all be recieved soon. About 20+ of them were to overseas addresses (from the US) so it might get there a little late and for that I'm sorry  Making that many cards took a LOT longer than I thought it would


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

53 cards??!! Have you lost your mind?? and you MADE them???!! lol


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

OMG 53 cards??? And I thought 28 cards was a lot lol!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Haha I know but I had a blast making them. My friend and I got to get togeather a lot and she did her Christmas cards, and I made my halloween cards. I suppose while I'm making Christmas cards now she'll be doing valentine's day ones


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Man of Man 53 cards. You are a true forum friend.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Gothiken- got your beautiful card today! thank you very much! love it!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Gothikren, you do know there are courses to teach you how to say no, right? hahaha

Yippee....got GM/Catzilla's card today!

MsM


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I soooo need one of those courses. I am NOT good at saying no to people when asked if I can help, but I am one of those people that enjoy doing a lot of stuff for other people. I'm currently a cubmaster and tiger leader for our cubscouts, and am chaperone chairman for the band and will probably be a member of the band boosters in a higher capacity next year since many parents will be leaving........ my husband hates that I get so involved in things. He's the oh well I just want to be home and play computer kind of person. I however thrive on being active. Plus I think my kids will only be this young once so I will have time after they are grown to do other stuff.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I send 44 homemade ones & have received 34 so far. Hopeing for a lot in this week's mail. I haven't been doing the best at coming on and saying thanks when I receive them, so thank you to everyone. I have a whole wall full in the front entry way.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received Gothikren's yesterday, and texasjanedoe's thank you both, very creative! 

I frankly don't remember how many I sent out, cuz I would see some one new asking to participate, so said what the heck, between 40 and 50, have received 40something back, haven't counted n a few days,but I didn't make them, to the ones that did, you out did yourself with creativity! you have inspired me!!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Got gothikren's and skully's this morning.

Wow skully must say that's the most creative and original i've ever seen. Must have taken you ages to do them all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

*I received your card today texasjanedoe...*

Thank you Britni, Joshua and Jacob (& mom too) This is the bestest card ever!!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Received Gothikrens today! Very cute and thank you 

I also hope everyone who exchanged with me got theirs. I promise I didn't forget anyone although they were sent under my first forum name "newgirlinaz". 

Next year I hope to send out a WHOLE lot more now that I know we do the exchange and I'll be prepared in advance. I enjoy looking at my cards every day.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OMGDan
It took me longer to mail them. I had them all ready then more people came on line to join in. When I had to go back and make more. That is when i got caught up in time. I had too many thing going on at one time. My Party, a Howler, finding a job and sending out Halloween cards. Boy am I poopped. But I enjoyed it. Now I have to think about 2010. (LOL,LOL)


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> Gothikren, you do know there are courses to teach you how to say no, right? hahaha
> 
> Yippee....got GM/Catzilla's card today!
> 
> MsM


 Great ! Well....I'm gonna send out cards to the same people next Halloween, I'll just save the envelopes & I'm good to go.
Always willing to add more next go a round.....love to make new friends !


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

StaticInMyHead said:


> Thank you Britni, Joshua and Jacob (& mom too) This is the bestest card ever!!


YAY! I am so glad you like it!

Have a WONDERFUL Halloween!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you Texasjanedoe and Britni, Joshua and Jacob!!! Got your card and I LOVE IT!! It is beautiful!!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Got your card today Gothikren.....really cute and a pleasant surprise the week of halloween


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

creeepycathy said:


> Thank you Texasjanedoe and Britni, Joshua and Jacob!!! Got your card and I LOVE IT!! It is beautiful!!!


YAY! We are so happy you like it! 

Have a great Halloween and again Thank you for the cards you sent!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I wanted to say thank you to everyone who sent me cards. I have an amazing collection. What a great way to get in the spirit for Halloween. I appreciate all of you!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I just realized the person I gave my cards to forgot them on their dresser..crap!! I will send them out myself today..better late than never..sorry to the folks who messaged me..next year I'll make it up to you and send out some reaper gifts : ) 

My bad on that..I just got a text this morning receiving an apology from the person (who is attended a Halloween party with us tonight)..my bad folks..but I'll send them none the less..


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

And thank you to all whom sent cards..I will post pictures later..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you halloween goblin, for the great card! it made my day to get it!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I packed up my cards with my Halloween decorations today. It was a little sad. I am so impressed by everybody's talent. Thank you again for all my spooky cards. You are the best!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is a picture of my halloween cards, thank you every one!! I so enjoyed them all!! I have them up yet, I suppose it is time to take them down.....sigh.....


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice looking wall Bethene! I say leave them up till the christmas cards start arriving


----------

